
Show HN: Chrome Extension for saving and sharing notes inline on websites - petrogad
http://www.textnote.io
======
digital_ins
Reallyyyy nice! Beautiful colors, simple interface. Looks a lot like Rap
Genius, but for single-purpose functionality.

I think there was something like this a long time back that allowed you to
share notes with other people (so two people could go to the same site and see
all the notes put on there).

The functionality is great, what do you think is the use case for this?

Also: you're doing yourself a disservice by launching on ShowHN this way :-(
Posts that make it to the front page of ShowHN usually have a ton of karma or
have been accounts since a long long time.

~~~
petrogad
Thanks for the input!

Use cases that I've toyed with were updating documentation of code on sites
and sharing them across a group of individuals.

Students taking notes on particular sites for papers they're working on.

Creating a note list for yourself; I know when I'm going through sites about a
particular programming language, I'm constantly wanting to update
documentation on that site with the more current methods of doing something
(ex; ES5 -> ES6 javascript).

We've had a handful more of use cases that have kinda came out of it from
people using it and playing around.

Thanks for your feedback!

